# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Τι είδος είναι αυτό;;;

## DimitrisPas13

Πριν από λίγο είδα μία περίεργη φωτογραφία με ένα είδος κότας....πολύ περίεργο όμως....μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι είδος είναι;;;;

----------


## xarhs

το photoshop  κανει θαυματα χαχαχαχ....

δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι τετοιο

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> το photoshop  κανει θαυματα χαχαχαχ....
> 
> δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι τετοιο



ποτέ δεν ξέρεις χάρη...

----------


## lagreco69

Δες εδω Δημητρη. 

(1) Εικόνες για White Crested Μαύρο πολωνική 
(2) ~~~The Majestic Roosters!!!~~~ In Judging

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Δες εδω Δημητρη. 
> 
> (1) Εικόνες για White Crested Μαύρο πολωνική 
> (2) ~~~The Majestic Roosters!!!~~~ In Judging



αυτά τα είδη μπορούμε να τα βρούμε εδώ στην ελλάδα;;;...έστω και σε αυγά για να τα βάλουμε στις κλωσσομηχανές μας...και μόνο που θα τα βλέπει το γεράκι θα σκάει στα γέλια και θα φεύγει...χαχαχαχ

----------


## BlackMamba37

Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο ειδος κοτας με το δευτερο βιντεο.  :Jumping0011:

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν ξερω Δημητρη, δεν ασχολουμε με το ειδος.

----------


## xarhs

δεν ειχα ξανα δει ποτε κατι τετοιο...........  εντυπωσιακο

----------


## teo24

Ελα ρε κοτα με extantsion ειναι.....

----------

